# Ideal dukes of hazzard



## Mustangfstbk (Dec 12, 2020)

I found an old dukes of hazzard ideal set. I’m trying to figure out what cars I can run on it. And what parts and tires I need to get the original cars running good. Can I just get a newer tyco 440 car and switch the bodies?? I haven’t messed with slot cars in 20-30yrs. I forget what all was what. And I’m sure a lot has changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

Mustangfstbk said:


> I found an old dukes of hazzard ideal set. I’m trying to figure out what cars I can run on it. And what parts and tires I need to get the original cars running good. Can I just get a newer tyco 440 car and switch the bodies?? I haven’t messed with slot cars in 20-30yrs. I forget what all was what. And I’m sure a lot has changed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually the Ideal cars run pretty good when cleaned up and lightly oiled. They make laps around my MaxTrax pretty well. Of course there are no magnets on these cars and I assume you have the slotted car and not the slot less. You can run a 440 Wide chassis, but the Ideal body would have to be modified, by cutting the two tabs towards the front completely out. Once you do this the the long thin mount on each side of the body will fit right over the slits in the Tyco chassis and it is perfectly centered. The wheel outside diameter is larger on the Ideal, so you would have to measure it and then get tires that would fit. The older brass pan (TycoPro) rear wheels are larger so just look for some of those tires. If I can find the General Lee car I did a few years ago I will post a picture of it.


----------



## Mustangfstbk (Dec 12, 2020)

Ok great info, thank you. The general lee car that comes with it is missing on tire and I’m not sure if the rear axle is bent or no. So if I can get other chassis that would be easier I believe I’d like to get other cars or bodies that way when the kids crash them the don’t destroy the vintage harder to get cars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

It was easy enough to find. Here are a few pictures. This is the 440 wide chassis and modified body. You can see what tabs were cut out. When the chassis goes in the body you just squeeze it in the tabs and it pops in. This is a geared car with silicones and it runs very well.


----------



## Mustangfstbk (Dec 12, 2020)

I like that. Ok I’ll look for that option. I’ve seen those chassis pretty common. Will any slotted tyco cat run on the original ideal track? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustangfstbk (Dec 12, 2020)

Is the ideal track interchangeable with anything if I’d decide to remove the jump from the dukes set? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

